# Dimensionierung Aderleitung



## Giotto79 (6 März 2006)

Hallo,

mal eine grundlegende Frage, kann mir jemand mal genau auflisten, welchen
Aderquerschnitt ich mit welchem Strom belasten kann.
Bei Verlegung im Kabelkanal im Schaltschrank.

Am besten bei 0,5qmm beginnend.

Die Frage taucht einfach immer wieder auf.

Danke im vorraus.

Mfg, Giotto79


----------



## MatMer (7 März 2006)

Hi, auflisten kann ich dir das leider nicht aber guck mal hier

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=7050

da stehen die formeln drin, da könntest du dann selber zurück rechnen, wäre zwar ein wenig arbeit sonst weiß ich aber auch nicht wie ich dir helfen kann


----------



## PeterEF (7 März 2006)

In jeder guten Bibliothek/Buchhandlung: Friedrich; "Tabellenbuch Elektrotechnik" - sollte eigentlich bei jedem auf dem Tisch liegen, der damit befaßt ist.


----------



## MRT (7 März 2006)

Hallo!

Besorg dir das Schaltungsbuch von Möller (ist gratis)
da stehen auch andere Sachen drinnen!!


----------



## Lobo (24 März 2006)

*DIN VDE 0298 Teil 4*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, die beste Lösung waren aber die Tabellen in der DIN
VDE 0298 Teil 4.

Dort kann mann schnell erkennen welchen Querschnitt von Aderleitungen (Einzelader z.B. H07V-K 0,5 qmm) man mit welchem Strom belasten darf.

Mfg, Giotto79.


----------



## o.s.t. (11 September 2007)

*Verdrahtung von DICKEN Stern-Dreieck Gruppen*

hallo, muss den Thread nochmals hochholen...

und ja, ich kenne DAS Schaltungbuch.de und die Tabelle daraus nach DIN VDE 0 298-4

nur...
-welcher Verlegungsart entspricht offene Einzeladern im Schaltschrank?
-wie sieht es aus mit der Belastbarkeit von Adern >= 50mm2, denn da geht es bei uns erst los 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und in der Tabelle ist bei bei 35mm2 Schluss...

Hintergrund: Wir verwenden Stern-Dreieckgruppen (110-200kW) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und dimensionieren die Querschnitte nach einer >10 Jahre alten Tabelle, deren Herkunft nicht bekannt ist. Nun haben wir das Gefühl, dass die Querschnitte eher überdimensioniert sind und auch der Schaltschrankbauer monierte hie und da, dass er die Querschnitte nicht in die Schütze/Thermorelais reinkriegt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anbei noch ein Bild der Situation (im Beispiel mit Siemens, kann aber auch Moeller oder Telemecanique sein, je nach Kundenanforderung)

vielleicht hat ja jemand gute Links dazu

thanx und gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## PeterEF (12 September 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> -welcher Verlegungsart entspricht offene Einzeladern im Schaltschrank?
> -wie sieht es aus mit der Belastbarkeit von Adern >= 50mm2, denn da geht es bei uns erst los
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich kein Tabellenbuch habe, schau ich immer hier:
http://www.von-grambusch.de/index.htm

Bei Tabellen/Datenschieber/Strombelastbarkeit.. gehts von 1,5 - 120 mm^2.

Verlegeart: ich denke im Kanal B1 oder C, frei geführt mit gelegentlicher Berührung F. Allerdings: evt. Minderungsfaktoren wegen Temperaturen im Schrank >25°C beachten!


----------

